# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Reseting password

## NDLFrenzy

I joined the site back in 2007 ( i think) I have been on once in a while but it has been quite some time since my last login. I cant remember my password but I do know my username. I also have changed email since last login so I cant use the site password reset feature... Any ideas?

----------


## *Admin*

leave me the user name. old email addy and what the new email addy is and I will have your password reset and sent to you and you can log on and change it.

----------


## NDLFrenzy

Sent an email about week ago, with the info you requested

----------


## *Admin*

Leave the info here please

----------


## NDLFrenzy

Username: Deeznutts
dont know the old email its been so long, but my avatar was black and white drawing of storm shadow (ninja) and my location was in a hood near you, and i had a lil over 100 post

if you pm me I'll give you my new email address, dnt really want to post here. thx

----------


## *Admin*

Is it the same email addy that you have attached to this account... we do not allow multi accounts so I will need to combine the two when we have this taken care of...

----------


## NDLFrenzy

yes it is.... combining them is fine. I just need to know how login and when the change takes effect.

----------


## *Admin*

ok... I have attached your email to that account and changed the password reset it by emailing it to yolurself now if you would please log in and change it asap... and then I will combine the accounts...

----------


## deeznutts

Thank you!

----------

